# [SOLVED] How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I have an epson wireless printer, which was all set up and working. However, I needed to replace the wireless modem, and so now have a new WEP number. 

I have lost the installation disk for the printer, and now I don't know how to add the new WEP number. I have downloaded the driver for my printer, but there was a message saying that there may be problems, and advised to abort the dowload.

Previously I was able to use the printer as non wireless when attached with a cable to a desktop. Since trying the download, it has deleted the printer option which I could use. It now still has the driver, but only the network one. 

I know this sounds complicated

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

Another thought, I just wondered if the installation CD is different to the driver?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

install cd contains the driver and software

you will need o enter the new wep key into the printer


----------



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

Thanks dai, but I've tried to find a place to enter it, but can't find anywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

not on a epsom i only used canon for the last number of years

on mine i do it from the settings icon on the lcd screen

one of the epsom people will probably post when they come online


----------



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

Thanks! I never thought to add it to the actual printer.  Am having a go now...


----------



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

Actually managed to add Wep into network settings. Tho didn't make any difference. The print jobs have actually been sent to printer, but just not happening still! Will ring the Epsom help line tomorrow, and hope they send a disc perhaps.


----------



## Heidi5000 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

Iknow I'm just talking to myself at the moment, but I feel so good. I did more googling, and found more instructions, which added a crucial element.."Press OK on this screen and YOU MUST WAIT 30 SECONDS for the printer to establish a wireless connection with the router".
So did it all over again, waited 30 seconds, and it worked! I spent 6 hours on this today! So thanks Dai or the hint to add to actual printer!
Cheers, Heidi


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How do I connect wireless printer to new modem?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

